# 5 star sites for £9



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Have searched but can't find reference to "Vacansoleil Camping Cheques" (and can't see how to start a completley new thread) but of course I may be repeating published info. We purchased a bunch of Vacansoleil Camping Cheques last year and have just started to use them. Now at £9 (yes nine pounds) each they are proving to be fantastic value, where available you even get wifi thrown in for free using these cheques. How they can make money selling them at £9 I don't know, (there is a small admin fee when purchasing) the cost includes 2 adults, motorhome or tugger, pitch and electricty. We stayed at Montblanc Spain, excellent site 1.5 kilometres from the walled city, should have been 19 Euros and are now at Valldaro campsite at Playa d'Aros just north of Girono. Again an exellent site which should be 20 euros. Much better value than even our well thumbed ACSI book and better than the camping cheques, £9 versus 15 euros .......now the downside, well there always is one isn't there. They are extending them but at present there are only 38 sites in France, 11 in Italy, 5 in Portugal, 4 in Spain, 4 in Netherlands, a couple in Belguim and 1 each in Slovenia, Switzerland and Austria. These are out of a total of 335 sites so more will be added but at £9 for a 5 star site we are now working our way north via their sites in France. www.vacansoleil.co.uk or phone 0333 700 5050 (Hull) and they will send you the free site book (you would still have to buy the cheques though!)
Marion and Michael


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sites*

Hello,

I have just tested the site you linked on 2 parks I know. On the first one it says only Statics for hire (no pitches) and on the other it comes out @ £306 for 10 nights (If I book direct with the campsite I get 10 nights for 7 so works out at £165 or £16.50 a night as opposed to £30.60 from your link?).

The ASCI Site down the road from the two I tested is still €15 a night but is not on the site you mention.

But the £9 sites you suggest do seem very limited and from what I can see are not on the French Med.

Thanks for the Info mind.

TM


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*VACANSOLEIL CHEQUES*


Hi Ya, 
What I think you actually saw was the price for a chalet on their site. If you go further into the vacansoleil web site, ie to www.vacansoleil.co.uk./soleil-cheques you can see a list of which of their sites take the cheques. As I previously mentioned the down side is only around 90 of their 335 sites allow stopovers but hey at £9 per night all in, I think they are the next best to free wild camping.
Marion and Michael


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We use soleil cheques for our trips to Disneyland.

We stayed at Le Chene Gris about 20 mins from Disney in May/June.

I just got a fresh batch last week at £9 each sent over so we are ready.

The site we use also combine with other offers so you get the 7 nights for 6 deal etc.

We prefer to use a campsite with a pool etc and full facilities for relaxing as staying on the Disney carpark isn't our idea of a holiday and not idea for a 3 y/o to be running around on.

I recommend the cheques, completely hassle free for us so far.

Ben


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

That is an excellent deal. We have been on a few of those sites and they are excellent. Even when you add on the price of kids ( 2 to 12 years ) or adults it is still pretty good . I looked at iPini Fiano Romano
which is a site we stayed on a few years ago. At £ 7.05 per extra adult it is way cheaper than we payed.

Thanks for the info


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for this post. We are on the Orbitur Quartiera site at the moment and using the Vacansoliel Cheques.

I extended our stay yesterday and the 'lass' on Reception told us that Vacansoliel Cheque customers can have :-

7 nights for the price of 6 cheques...... 
or.......
14 nights for the price of 10.  

That means, 2 weeks (pitch, 2 x adults & electricity) costs £90..... averaging £6.43 a night . 

The cheques only apply to the months of April, May, June and September, but never the less......I am having to bite my tongue when I meet fellow campers using ACSI, (which works out at double the price)......for fear of being thrown in the lovely, sunny pool :roll: 

Barry


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

A big thankyou for this information regarding camping for £9.00. I have just purchased 24 cheques (which last 2 years) and have had the camp site book sent to me. The sites look great so just hoping there is no problem getting in them. We normally use camping cheques but they have gone up to £15.00. What a difference! Stopping on aires can cost 5 euros so I'd rather have a bit of security and be able to leave chairs, etc. out for the bit extra. There are loads of sites in Brittany where we plan go when we set off on 2nd June on tunnel. Cant wait. jackie


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

You should be fine in June with the vouchers and getting a pitch.

We are leaving on Monday for Le Chene Gris, nr Disney. We went last year and I was a little worried about if it was going to be busy.

No problems at all, we had the pick of pretty much any pitch we wanted.

Have fun!


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Jusrt ordered their brochure. Never heard of these beofre, and normally use aires/ACSI and a few camping cheques. That said these sound good value for money even though we're not normally campsite people.

Next trip we may well try and stay in one place for long enough to want a site!

Thanks


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

On Orbitur sites if you are over 60, seniors discount works out to about 11.10€.

With regards to these cheques, do they have a date time limit for use and if so what is it please?

Regards


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I've not got mine with me to confirm the exact information but they are valid 2 years.

I cannot remember if it just states the month and year they were purchased or if it was just year printed off.

It is 2 though as I have some left from last year after they combined our stay with a special offer stay 14 pay for 10 or stay 7 pay for 6.

I will just make sure I hand over the older ones first this year.

1 hour to go until the holiday starts!

Ben


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Just read the details for their cheques and it only seems to mention cars and caravans, can't see anything about motorhomes.

Or am I having a senior moment!!


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

The cheques are valid for two years and are usable in April, May, June and September. Two Orbitur sites in Portugal take them AND give you fourteen nights for the price of ten cheques, so all win situations.

Mike and Marion


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Just got the brochure through which is quite thick, though not many of the sites are included.

However the ones that are look quite good - even though they look a little toooooooooo family orientated for us and they will be hell in the summer! Off peak - look an absolute bargain!

So thanks again, and we'll debate what to do and how many to buy!

Cheques valid for "this" and "next" season, so in effect up to 2 years.


----------

